# Revell 1/48 FA-18 C Hornet on Carrier Deck



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi all,

This is my first time working on a military aircraft. I usually do Sci Fi or figures. This is an OOB build except for the aftermarket decals for the jet. I think it came out pretty good for my first time. As usual, all comments are appreciated.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are a few more pics and a video as well.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_4c-WdIgfs


----------

